# Yeah right



## 123xyz

Hello everybody,

I am curious as to how one says "yeah, right" in Finnish in a sarcastic way, i.e. to express scoffing disbelief at what has been received as information. I haven't really be able to find anything in dictionaries because many don't include this specific phrase and the ones that do don't provide any explanation about the given Finnish translation, so for example, I can't know if what I get literally means "yeah, right", in the sense of agreeing, or if it's the sarcastic phrase (in the meantime, I can't understand the exclusively Finnish dictionaries). Thus, I have found the word "just" this way, but I am not sure if it fits the meaning I need. Anyway, I don't like it because it is a poorly assimilated loan (has a final consonant cluster), so even if it does mean "yeah, right" sarcastically, I would be interested in any other possible alternatives. 

P.S. I am not looking for the translation of the phrase "yeah, right" specifically, but any phrase that conveys disapproval and suggests that what has been conveyed is impossible. For example, a translation of "my foot/arse" in that sense would also be of use. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## altazure

"Niin varmaan".

The phrase can be used in both sarcastic and  non-sarcastic ways. Literally it means "(that's) probably right", "(it's)  probably so", and with a sarcastic tone it has the same meaning as the  English "yeah, right".

Edit: I have to point out that I think that "niin varmaan", used sarcastically, is more aggressive than "yeah, right". It's not a mere expression of disbelief, it also implies that "I don't want/need any of that bullsh*t".


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Maabdreo

I've heard people say "just joo" in a way that sounded like it could mean the same thing.  Is that an alternative?


----------



## Spongiformi

Maabdreo said:


> I've heard people say "just joo" in a way that sounded like it could mean the same thing.  Is that an alternative?



Just joo / justiinsa joo.

You are correct.


----------



## Gavril

altazure said:


> "Niin varmaan".
> 
> The phrase can be used in both sarcastic and  non-sarcastic ways.



Can this be done with most phrases that mean "yes", "of course" or similar?

E.g., could you use _"niin" _or "_aivan_" sarcastically, and if so, would there be other connotations besides just sarcasm?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Can this be done with most phrases that mean "yes", "of course" or similar?
> 
> E.g., could you use _"niin" _or "_aivan_" sarcastically, and if so, would there be other connotations besides just sarcasm?


Sarcasm is easy to express in spoken language but difficult in written text, as well in Finnish as in English. Any phrase can be sarcastic or non-sarcastic, depending on how you say it. In written text the sarcasm of a simple phrase can be expressed only with the context.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Sarcasm is easy to express in spoken language but  difficult in written text, as well in Finnish as in English. Any phrase  can be sarcastic or non-sarcastic, depending on how you say it. In  written text the sarcasm of a simple phrase can be expressed only with  the context.



I guess my question is, do _niin_ or _aivan_ have any additional  implications when you use them sarcastically? For example, Altazure  mentioned above that "Niin varmaan" has an aggressive tone when used sarcastically -- is that  also true for the sarcastic use of _niin_ or _aivan_, or do they sound more neutral?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> I guess my question is, do _niin_ or _aivan_ have any additional  implications when you use them sarcastically? For example, Altazure  mentioned above that "Niin varmaan" has an aggressive tone when used sarcastically -- is that  also true for the sarcastic use of _niin_ or _aivan_, or do they sound more neutral?


In my opinion, the level of sarcasm and the aggressivity of a word or a phrase depends totally on the context and how you say it. These simple words have no sarcastic nor aggressive substance in themselves.


----------

